# any LFS open today?



## KaspR (Jun 18, 2009)

probably not but would something to do....or if someone has some discus they want to sell ...


----------



## ynot (Jan 30, 2010)

The LFS in Pacific Mall may be open. This mall (and the Eaton Centre) is classified as a tourist attraction and is exempt from the 'holiday act'.


----------



## matti2uude (Jan 10, 2009)

Lucky's should be open today.


----------



## WateraDrop (Nov 16, 2008)

Yeah, the lady that my mom and I always talk to when we're at Lucky's says they're open 365 days a year, every day, rain or shine, nuclear winter, whatever. They close at 8pm.


----------



## KaspR (Jun 18, 2009)

just got back from dragion aquarium in mississauga and they are open as well, unfortunately their new discus are still in quaruntine


----------



## AquaNeko (Jul 26, 2009)

Places open today for those late afternoon'ers still wanting to go out are :

Pacific Mall (as mentioned)
Eatons Center (as mentioned)
Vaughan Mills Mall

Luckys @ P.Mall
Aquapets across from P.Mall IIRC when I spoke with Ricky before I believe he said he's open 365 days. I could be wrong. Best to check the store list here and call them up. If you find out the hours of the store also post them thanks for future reference.


----------

